# Watching DVR Content Online



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

When I log onto Dish Online and select the "DVR" option from the menu I'm unable to see anything: neither my recordings or my timers. No content whatsoever. I tried refreshing/reloading the contents and it did nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you have a Slingbox or the USB Sling adapter? If not, then you will be noble to watch programs from the DVR online.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Do you have a Slingbox or the USB Sling adapter? If not, then you will be noble to watch programs from the DVR online.


I have the Sling Adapter. DVR is 722K


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

Obviously the 722K needs to be attached to a router either through the Ethernet port or wirelessly. I'm assuming this is so.

I have a 722 with a Sling Adapter attached to my router through the ethernet port. I frequently have to reset the connection in the DVR with Menu 6-1-9-2. You may see that you are connected, but do reset anyways. I do this almost every day. The reconnet/refresh at Dishonline does nothing until I do the reset in the DVR.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

tthomps said:


> Obviously the 722K needs to be attached to a router either through the Ethernet port or wirelessly. I'm assuming this is so.
> 
> I have a 722 with a Sling Adapter attached to my router through the ethernet port. I frequently have to reset the connection in the DVR with Menu 6-1-9-2. You may see that you are connected, but do reset anyways. I do this almost every day. The reconnet/refresh at Dishonline does nothing until I do the reset in the DVR.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I will give it a shot. Thank you!


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

I just visited Dishonline without a reset this morning. As usual, no connection to my DVR. The reset connection is vital for my system to continue to be accessed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You shouldn't need to reset the connection each day. I had a 722 (now a 922) and I didn't have to reset my broadband connection each day. What type Internet service do you have, cable or DSL? Is your router UPnP (Universal Plug and Play) enabled and ping allowed except for anonymous ping? These two settings need to be enabled. Please let me know. Thanks.



tthomps said:


> I just visited Dishonline without a reset this morning. As usual, no connection to my DVR. The reset connection is vital for my system to continue to be accessed.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

I've mentioned this in another thread however, I also have a Sling to a 722K. While in Dish Online, select one of your other DVR's, let it refresh, then re-select the Sling connected 722. When I do that, it appears to "reset" the handshake and then everything's fine...Still an issue that needs to be resolved however, it does seem to work this way. Hope this helps.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> What type Internet service do you have, cable or DSL? Is your router UPnP (Universal Plug and Play) enabled and ping allowed except for anonymous ping? These two settings need to be enabled. Please let me know. Thanks.


I have AT+T DSL using a 2Wire, Inc. 3801HGV router. The DVR is attached to the router using an ethernet connection. For the other settings, I do not know. I could not find them in the setup. There are settings I cannot get to with a locked down router.


----------



## nybill38 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi

My apologies if this question has already been asked. I have a 722K with a sling adapter, the receiver is currently disconnected for a few days, does the receiver need the satellite connection to "sling" programming from the DVR...when I try and view online I get the messages "satellite signal lost"


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

nybill38 said:


> Hi
> 
> My apologies if this question has already been asked. I have a 722K with a sling adapter, the receiver is currently disconnected for a few days, does the receiver need the satellite connection to "sling" programming from the DVR...when I try and view online I get the messages "satellite signal lost"


Why do you have your receiver disconnected? The DVR needs to do nightly updates and get the correct time and guide data off the satellite.

E* DVR's are not designed to be functional when disconnected from the dish. About the only thing you can do is playback recordings on the hard drive and eventually that function may shut down.


----------



## nybill38 (Jan 25, 2009)

Michael P said:


> Why do you have your receiver disconnected? The DVR needs to do nightly updates and get the correct time and guide data off the satellite.
> 
> E* DVR's are not designed to be functional when disconnected from the dish. About the only thing you can do is playback recordings on the hard drive and eventually that function may shut down.


Hi

Well its not disconnected by choice, a tree branch fell and knocked the dish off the wall it was mounted to and i'm moving in a few days so I didn't want to pay to have it put back and then move so I thought I would just watch my DVR content but like I said i've noticed that I can't sling the DVR content and based on your comments it appears that if the unit is disconnected it can't do much of anything


----------

